# Συνέντευξη της Αθηνάς Δημητριάδου στο protagon.gr



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.proswpa&id=7151

Αθηνά Δημητριάδου: Κρατικό Βραβείο Μετάφρασης 2011
της Ιωάννας Μπλάτσου 01/06/2011 

• Είχα την τύχη να μεταφράσω σπουδαίους συγγραφείς (Απντάικ, Μόρισον, Κουτσύ, Μέλβιλ, Ροθ) και να θητεύσω στη γραφή τους. Γιατί η μετάφραση εκτός από δημιουργία – δεδομένου ότι δημιουργείς στη γλώσσα σου ένα κείμενο από άλλη γλώσσα – είναι και θητεία, αφού υπηρετείς τον συγγραφέα και το έργο του. Μεταφράζοντας δεν μεταφέρεις απλώς λέξεις και φράσεις από τη μια γλώσσα στην άλλη, αλλά και ύφος και πολιτιστικά στοιχεία. Μεταφράζοντας πλουτίζεις με νέα περιεχόμενα και μορφές την ελληνική γλώσσα.

• Βεβαίως και χάρηκα για τη βράβευσή μου. Είναι οπωσδήποτε μια αναγνώριση ότι κάνω καλά τη δουλειά μου. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι άλλοι που δεν βραβεύονται δεν την κάνουν εξίσου καλά ή και καλύτερα. Επιπλέον χάρηκα ιδιαιτέρως επειδή βραβεύτηκα για το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο. Ο μεταφραστής, όπως άλλωστε και ο συγγραφέας, συχνά ταυτίζεται με τον ήρωα του βιβλίου του, οπότε η δουλειά του γίνεται πιο ενδιαφέρουσα και ίσως πιο επώδυνη αλλά και πιο επικίνδυνη. Ελλοχεύει ο κίνδυνος να υπερτονίσεις ή να αποχρωματίσεις φράσεις αναλόγως των προσωπικών σου εμπειριών.

• Ο Φίλιπ Ροθ είναι ένας από τους σπουδαιότερους συγγραφείς του δεύτερου μισού του 20ου αιώνα. Μέσα στα βιβλία του δεν βλέπει κανείς μόνον τη σύγχρονη Αμερική ή, για να το εξειδικεύσουμε κάπως, το εβραϊκό στοιχείο της σύγχρονης Αμερικής, αλλά ένα μωσαϊκό χαρακτήρων της καπιταλιστικής κοινωνίας που τώρα πια είναι γνωστό σε όλο τον δυτικό κόσμο. Είναι πηγαίος και ειλικρινής, διεισδυτικός και άμεσος καθώς και άριστος χειριστής του λόγου, χωρίς να το επιδεικνύει. Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, δείγμα μεγάλου ταλέντου και απόδειξη σκληρής δουλειάς. Είναι άλλωστε γνωστό ότι είναι βαθύς γνώστης της κλασικής λογοτεχνίας. 


Η υπόλοιπη συνέντευξη στο λινκ παραπάνω. Ειδικότερο ενδιαφέρον για μεταφραστές έχει η τελευταία παράγραφος της συνέντευξης:



> Ακούω ότι κυκλοφορούν εσχάτως αριστουργήματα της κλασικής λογοτεχνίας τα οποία, ανάλογα με τον όγκο του βιβλίου, ανατίθενται, έναντι μηδαμινής αμοιβής, σε πέντε και έξι νέους και άπειρους μεταφραστές, οι οποίοι καλούνται να παραδώσουν τα προς μετάφραση κεφάλαια σε μια εβδομάδα το πολύ. Το έργο της υφολογικής ενοποίησης αναλαμβάνει κάποιος ταλαίπωρος επιμελητής, που με τη σειρά του καλείται να εργαστεί με την ίδια πίεση χρόνου. Αν περιμένουμε να ξεπεράσουμε με τέτοιες πονηριές την κρίση, και όχι κάνοντας, πολύ απλά, καλά τη δουλειά μας, λυπάμαι αλλά είμαστε χαμένοι από χέρι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2011)

> Ακούω ότι κυκλοφορούν εσχάτως αριστουργήματα της κλασικής λογοτεχνίας τα οποία, ανάλογα με τον όγκο του βιβλίου, ανατίθενται, έναντι μηδαμινής αμοιβής, σε πέντε και έξι νέους και άπειρους μεταφραστές, οι οποίοι καλούνται να παραδώσουν τα προς μετάφραση κεφάλαια σε μια εβδομάδα το πολύ. Το έργο της υφολογικής ενοποίησης αναλαμβάνει κάποιος ταλαίπωρος επιμελητής, που με τη σειρά του καλείται να εργαστεί με την ίδια πίεση χρόνου. Αν περιμένουμε να ξεπεράσουμε με τέτοιες πονηριές την κρίση, και όχι κάνοντας, πολύ απλά, καλά τη δουλειά μας, λυπάμαι αλλά είμαστε χαμένοι από χέρι.


Και για όποιον δεν κατάλαβε, η Αθηνά Δημητριάδου αναφέρεται στην 4π.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2011)

Ναι, είδαμε από πρώτο χέρι αυτή την προσέγγιση στη μετάφραση ενός μεγάλου έργου κλασικής λογοτεχνίας.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 1, 2011)

Εγώ από 4π ξέρω μόνο τα Ζωΰφια.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Και για όποιον δεν κατάλαβε, η Αθηνά Δημητριάδου αναφέρεται στην 4π.


Και η επισημοποίηση: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8983-Ταξίδι-στο-κέντρο-της-4π.


----------

